

Ask HN: Ideas for open source Python projects/libraries - dotpot

Let's share ideas!
======
ig1
A library to manipulate jsonlike data structures (letting you query, pivot,
aggregate, etc.)

~~~
beagle3
Pandas can do most of what you want.

~~~
ig1
Any pointers ?

The only way I can think would be a rather convoluted conversion to dataframe
process, which would be a pain to convert back.

~~~
beagle3
It has a python reader; then you pivot, aggregate, whatever within pandas
semantics (series, dataframes, panels), and you can export it to json again.

I'm reading the pandas book right now, and there's examples of all of these
things. One line to read json, one line to convert back, no pain.

------
Goranek
New soap module (current soap modules are big, outdated, not very much
pythonic (except suds, but suds is outdated)

------
OgaIdea
An Updated Gaming Library written in Python.

------
Goranek
Better logging module !!!

~~~
dotpot
^^ u crazy :D

~~~
Goranek
why? just check logging code (with writes to file & stdout)...

